# foam board insulation



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Didn't know foam board was routinely recycled. Where would the old foam board come from to be recycled?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Didn't know foam board was routinely recycled. Where would the old foam board come from to be recycled?


Mostly roofs and other commercial structures from what I know of it.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I think the original poster is looking to buy used insulation board from commercial re-roofing jobs. I've seen used poly-iso board for sale on ebay.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds rather weird to me and I am a tree hugger that will recycle anything possible. Seems to me trying to make bashed to pieces of rather inexpensive foam board work elsewhere would be counter productive given the labor cost work around?

Almost jumped into the high tech junk business once. There are warehouses full of high purity chrome, aluminum, cobalt and other once strategic and heavy metals out west. There was no money in it when all the numbers and just the insurance and EPA tracking and compliance stuff was considered.

I cannot imagine their is anything at all to be made in recycling foam. Maybe I am wrong. It does not meet fire code unless you seal over it with drywall. Even then, I would never use it for wall insulation. Silly I suppose since I would not think twice about spraying foam insulation. 

I will rescue hardwoods for flooring in a heartbeat. But re-using stuff like foam would raise the eyebrows of inspectors in a heartbeat. I do love and adore them all. Always.

Hope the OP tells us more of what he has in mind. It is the time of year I could believe in a Santa Claus type project.


----------

